# Chickens wont leave the coop....



## langreck26 (Jun 11, 2013)

My chickens have been out in their new coop/run since Memorial Day weekend. The only time they will leave the coop and go outside in the run is when I am standing in it. I've been leaving it open for them to free range too but they show no interest unless I am standing there. Is there anything I can do to encourage them to spend time outside? I have all food and water outside in the run and feed all treats in the run. I would love for them to have the benefits of free ranging but they show no interest without me close by. And plus their coop is not that big so I feel like they would be getting really bored by now


----------



## langreck26 (Jun 11, 2013)

This is my coop and part of the run


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Could there be an aerial predator in the area that keeps them indoors unless you are there, when they feel safe to venture out? How old are they? If you have a safe run and they are young, why not shut the coop during the day to encourage them to stay out of doors, just until they get acclimated to the outside.


----------



## langreck26 (Jun 11, 2013)

I haven't noticed any predators. I am home all day tomorrow so I think I will try shutting them out. It's so beautiful outside that I just hate for them to be cooped up


----------



## langreck26 (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh and I forgot to mention they are 9 weeks old


----------

